# Anyone see Carrot Top lately?



## Dale Mabry (Oct 3, 2004)

Dude is jacked, his arms are huge, well for him ne way.


----------



## Vieope (Oct 3, 2004)

_Hmmm.. carrots._


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 3, 2004)

i saw him on last comic standing a few weeks ago.  i didn't notice


----------



## largepkg (Oct 3, 2004)

Yeah, he is putting on some serious poundage.


----------



## solid10 (Oct 3, 2004)

Yes, he is much bigger now.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 3, 2004)

.


----------



## Du (Oct 3, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

> .


Kinda funny - I mentioned this to my girl the other day. He has gotten much bigger.

Heres a pic online I found. http://www.belowthebeltshow.com/images/gallery/celeb2/carrottop.jpg


----------



## solid10 (Oct 3, 2004)

Holy carrot cock!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 3, 2004)

weird.... no chest or delts to go w/ it?


----------



## Arnold (Oct 3, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Dude is jacked, his arms are huge, well for him ne way.



yes, he was on The Last Comic Standing last week, he had on a long sleeve shirt, but that was the first thing I noticed, his arms.


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 3, 2004)

every picture i have seen of him in the last few months he has been flexing his arm, just like the one posted.  well, what the hell.. ya got 'em, show 'em off.


----------



## Chain Link (Oct 3, 2004)

Edit: Ya know.. i dont even know what Im talking about, Im just going to pretend I didnt see this thread.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 3, 2004)

Carrot Top


----------



## RexStunnahH (Oct 4, 2004)

They talked about it in a musclemag issue some time ago maybe like a year or so,I do remember them talkin bout it though.I have noticed he put some meat on his arms.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 4, 2004)

Guess he was getting his fruity ass beaten too often. (And not the way he likes it.)


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 4, 2004)

Damn, I never noticed.  Not that I pay too much attention to Carrot Top.  He's one ugly mofo though.


----------



## AnnaDTX (Oct 4, 2004)

saw him buying womens eyeliner one time . . . ..


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Oct 4, 2004)

Still one ugly mother.


----------



## TheWolf (Oct 4, 2004)

I saw that episode of Last Comic Standing and I was going to post about it too.  I couldn't find a decent pic of him.  While I was searching I thought, "What the hell am I doing looking for a "good" picture of friggin carrot top?"  I quickly abandoned my search and returned to looking for porn.


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 4, 2004)

maybe that's the point.  get big arms to distract people from his ugly mug.

Not working.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 4, 2004)

Maybe he should just shave that red crap of his head.  Then he can change his name to what every one calls him anyway - Dick Head.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 5, 2004)

That dickhead has made bank off of AT&T.  Gets the pooty at any time he wants and travels all over the world on an expense account.  Lives a rather nice life.  He will never get a real acting job without a complete image make-over though.


----------



## John H. (Oct 6, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Dude is jacked, his arms are huge, well for him ne way.



Hi Dale,

No not lately but the last time I did see him he looked like he was certainly working damn hard to BE his very best. I am always proud of and grateful to those that sincerely and honestly do their very best - work hard and well. The proof is in the results for sure. It truly is the very best gift a Man - or Woman - can give themselves.  Those that have it know for sure.

Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Oct 6, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> every picture i have seen of him in the last few months he has been flexing his arm, just like the one posted.  well, what the hell.. ya got 'em, show 'em off.



Hi Busy,

Yep, but in truth if you are extremely well built it shows naturally and anyway and those that have a real eye on them will see no matter what you are wearing - or not. And sincerely appreciate.

Take Care, John H.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 6, 2004)

He was also on tough crowd
with the winner of the last comic standing

was a good show


----------



## John H. (Oct 7, 2004)

*Look close in at this photo*



			
				I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Damn, I never noticed.  Not that I pay too much attention to Carrot Top.  He's one ugly mofo though.



I,

If you look close and carefully in this photo you will see he HAS been doing real well. Maybe some do not like his face but he sure has done a tremendous job on his body - damn good shoulders, chest, arms, back, etc. - that is what we see in this photo. He certainly has been working at it and he is sure getting what is obviously working for - he is earning it. I think anyone who is willing to put the honest effort into being their very best desires respect, admiration and the honor they deserve and have earned. 

Take Care, John H.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 7, 2004)

John H. said:
			
		

> I,
> 
> If you look close and carefully in this photo you will see he HAS been doing real well. Maybe some do not like his face but he sure has done a tremendous job on his body - damn good shoulders, chest, arms, back, etc. - that is what we see in this photo. He certainly has been working at it and he is sure getting what is obviously working for - he is earning it. I think anyone who is willing to put the honest effort into being their very best desires respect, admiration and the honor they deserve and have earned.
> 
> Take Care, John H.


His boyfriends must be proud.


----------



## John H. (Oct 8, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> His boyfriends must be proud.



Hi Max,

If he has "boyfriends" maybe so - they should be if they really are his friends. If you are speaking sexually hey there is variety - and variation - in life and in all things. It is all completey natural. 

I have no idea what kind of person he really is personally. I have heard some people just plain do not like him. I do not know if they know him personally and have come to this conclusion or if it is just they do not like him for some reason... I always believe in getting to know a person myself. I do not let others influence my thinking about others. I make my own determinations based on my experiences myself with an open mind and very objectively.

Take Care, John H.


----------



## Du (Oct 8, 2004)

John H. said:
			
		

> If he has "boyfriends" maybe so - they should be if they really are his friends. If you are speaking sexually hey there is variety - and variation - in life and in all things. It is all completey natural.


Ummmmmm........

Speak for yourself, bro. Would you say beastiality is also natural? I mean, cmon, its variety. 







Great. Now this is gonna turn into a homosexuality debate.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 8, 2004)

John H. said:
			
		

> I,
> 
> If you look close and carefully in this photo you will see he HAS been doing real well. Maybe some do not like his face but he sure has done a tremendous job on his body - damn good shoulders, chest, arms, back, etc. - that is what we see in this photo. He certainly has been working at it and he is sure getting what is obviously working for - he is earning it. I think anyone who is willing to put the honest effort into being their very best desires respect, admiration and the honor they deserve and have earned.
> 
> Take Care, John H.



Sure thing, Slick.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 8, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Ummmmmm........
> 
> Speak for yourself, bro. Would you say beastiality is also natural? I mean, cmon, its variety.
> 
> ...


Would you really prefer that it turns into a beastiality debate? Really? So, I'm not the only one!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Oct 10, 2004)

I believe the topic is about Carrot Top and his new found physique.  Back on topic peeps. Lets not start a freeken argument in here too for Christ's sake!  

As for the TOPIC at hand,  yea the boy put on some size in the arms but it appears he is only working arms from what I can see.  Not proportionate with the rest of him.


----------



## John H. (Oct 11, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Ummmmmm........
> 
> Speak for yourself, bro. Would you say beastiality is also natural? I mean, cmon, its variety.
> 
> ...



Hi Du,

Is he into Beastiality? I never heard that before. It does exist and some are into that and have been throughout history - it has been recorded a lot concerning some Women and horses.

I thought Carrot Top was Heterosexual? In the commercials I have seen he made he seems to be attracted to Females... 

Anyway you look at him he certainly has been working out and has done a good job on what he has done so far. I fault no one who works for their health. Their Sexuality is their business in my book.

Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Oct 11, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> I believe the topic is about Carrot Top and his new found physique.  Back on topic peeps. Lets not start a freeken argument in here too for Christ's sake!
> 
> As for the TOPIC at hand,  yea the boy put on some size in the arms but it appears he is only working arms from what I can see.  Not proportionate with the rest of him.



Hi Firestorm,

From the one photo I saw of him here (side shot) he looks pretty well balanced overall - sure he needs to do more but he is working at it and getting places. I think his personality rubs some people raw and some may find his face "objectionable" - maybe this is why he acts the way he does sometimes because of all the flack he may have received throughout his life. This could also be why he is into building his body. All I know is that he IS working to making himself much better and that is all that counts.

Take Care, John H.


----------

